

Major development in Facebook case: Paul Ceglia's lawyers quit - palebluedot
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/06/major-development-in-facebook-case-paul-ceglias-lawyers-quit-.html

======
mitchellboy
I wonder if Ceglia refused a settlement offer that DLA thoght he should
accept? or did something else happen?

